# Vegas Hiltons questions



## suzanne (May 25, 2015)

we are looking into exchanging thru RCI to either the Hilton on the Blvd or the Hilton on Paradise in September. Reviews seem to be about the same for both resorts. 

My questions are which would be the better place for 2 older adults who don't gamble? We don't plan to rent a car, which will be best for access by local bus to the main part of the strip or does either resort offer a free shuttle to & from the strip? 

September weather, is it dry or rainy normally? My other question is about the 1 in 4 rule at both resorts. If we want to stay 2 consecutive weeks will the one in four rule still apply?

TIA,

Suzanne


----------



## tompalm (May 25, 2015)

September can be a hot month with temps in the 90s.  Toward the end of the month, it is lower 90s and much nicer or cooler than early September, but it is still hot during the day. 

It is cheaper to get a car than to take a taxis.  You can get a nice rental for $210 per week, or maybe less.  So, $30 per day in a rental car with free parking just about everywhere you go.  Vegas is easy to drive and find your way around.  Taxi cabs have the second highest rate in the country and it will probably cost about $30 getting the to the Hilton property on the north part of the strip.  It will cost just about $20 to go to any other timeshare and more if you want to go downtown.    

Once you get in town and try to get around, the bus on the strip is crowded and not a lot of fun to ride.  Walking looks easy, but the distance from casino to casino is a lot farther than it looks.  You will get tired of walking really fast and not be able to see much.

I had RCI about 10 years ago and it was difficult to get a Hilton property with a trade.  RCI will probably try to give you other properties that are farther away from the casinos.  Some of them are pretty nice and offer free shuttle rides to the casinos.  You will spend a lot of time waiting around on the shuttle bus if you use that service and not able to do as much.  But, if you really want to see Vegas, like the Dam, Red Rock State Park, Valleys of Fire National Park, Lake Mead or anything else out there, you will need a car.  The best deal will be getting it for a one week rental or two week rental.

The Hilton on Paradise has the monorail that cost about $5 per trip per person, or you can buy an all day pass for more.  So, you can get to several casinos from that location.  The Hilton on the Blvd is not close to much and you would need to catch the bus that runs up and down the strip all day.  I think the cost is about the same.  The Hilton on the BLVd is newer and probably nicer.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 27, 2015)

Pretty much agree with TomPalm.

The two most central HGVC locations in Vegas would be the Elara or Flamingo.  Both are within walking distance of a number of other casinos for shows and dining.  

We used to own at the Boulevard location and its nice, but not very central.  That end of the strip is older, and in the process of being renovated.. 

Even if we have a car, we usually take a taxi when we go out at night in Vegas.  While the parking is free at most casinos' its often a long walk to where you want to be.. plus the strip can get congested at night..  for me its just easier..

If not gambling, then i assume you are going for the shows and dining.. There are certainly plenty of options there...

But as Tom mentioned, there is also lots of other sights close by if you have transportation...


----------



## HatTrick (May 27, 2015)

My preference is a rental car. Drive where you want--when you want--and use the free valet parking that most hotel-casinos offer. The small cost of gas and a tip for the valet will be much less than cab or monorail fare. And you don't have to drive on the Strip itself to get to most resorts--take a street that runs parallel to Las Vegas Blvd. (Paradise Rd., for instance) and choose the closest intersection to the entrance of the resort. Leave your car with the friendly valet, who will provide directions if you need them, and enjoy the walk to whatever you want to see.


----------



## Pandora2im4 (May 27, 2015)

My husband and I also use public transportation and our feet to get around, and rarely rent a car for more than a day in Las Vegas.   If you and your husband are mobile and able to walk for 5-10 minutes at a stretch in the heat (think 90-100 degree days in September, with relentless sun), then in my opinion, the HGVC on Paradise is the better one to be able to access the Strip AND the Fremont Street area.

HGVC on Paradise sits between two Monorail stops - one at SLS, 5 minutes walk to the north, and one at Westgate, 5 minutes walk to the south.  You can also catch the SDX (Strip/Downtown Express, the faster of the two Strip bus lines) on Paradise Rd, by the SLS monorail stop.  Taxis DO NOT line up at HGVC on Paradise, but the resort will call one for you, or on a busy night,  you can walk to the cab line at Westgate.

If you stay at HGVC on the Boulevard, your closest transportation options are the bus lines - SDX and the Deuce.  We haven't stayed here, only toured, because the proximity to the monorail wins every time for me, and so we either stay at HGVC Paradise or Flamingo.

You did not ask for this next piece of information, but I will mention that while the rooms at the two properties are similar, the amenities at the two resorts are not equal.  The HGVC on the Boulevard is the newer property with the nicer pool and spa facilities.  If you think you will spend a lot of time at the resort itself, then you may want to choose this one.  If you are like us, and the facility is mostly just a bed, shower, refrigerator and washing machine, then the Paradise location would be my pick.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## bogey21 (May 27, 2015)

Pandora2im4 said:


> If you stay at HGVC on the Boulevard, your closest transportation options are the bus lines - SDX and the Deuce.



I haven't stayed at the HGVC Strip in a couple of years but back when I did the Deuce bus stop heading South was right in front of the Resort.  Heading North it was right across the street from the Resort.  Hopefully someone with more recent experience will either confirm or correct this.

George


----------



## Karen G (May 27, 2015)

*Another place to valet*

If you have a car, you can valet park at the base of the High Roller. You might want to take a ride on the High Roller, too, but it's not required to valet park there.  There are lots of restaurants, bars, and shops all along the Linq corridor that runs from the High Roller right out to the Strip. You can also access the Flamingo and the Linq Hotel (formerly Imperial Palace) from the corridor.

You can access this parking off Flamingo from Koval on the east side of the Strip or from points west of the Strip.  This would put you right in the middle of the Strip when you walk out on the corridor.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 27, 2015)

*HGVC has five locations in Las Vegas:*
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard (#6300)  _closest to the SLS Station_
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise (#5426) _closest to the Westgate Las Vegas Station_
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas (#D592) _closest to the Harrah's / LINQ Station_
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo (#3186) _closest to the Flamingo Caesars Place Station_
Elara Hilton Grand Vacations Club (#D400) _closest to the Bally's Paris Station_ (according to the map)

Here's some area maps to give you an idea.
- https://www.vdta.com/LV15-MonorailMap.pdf
- http://safecampussummit.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/3d-strip-map-300dpi-arrow.jpg
- http://www.lvmonorail.com/


----------



## suzanne (May 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help. I really appreciate the map showing the locations of things. That was a really nice thing to do for me. We don't want to rent a car, so we will be using the buses or shuttles from wherever we stay.

Suzanne


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 20, 2015)

The HGVC on the Strip has a nicer pool area with BBQs & a bar. We like the ease of the bus stop right out front.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 20, 2015)

Out of curiosity does anyone know how far a grocery store or equivalent is near flamingo? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 20, 2015)

We stayed at HGVC on the Strip in February. It was very comfortable, and I'd happily stay there again.  

As for getting around, it would not be too convenient staying there without a car. If you drive the side streets and freeway that parallel the Strip it's not bad getting around.  We used valet to park whenever possible, and liked being in control of where we went to eat, and getting around on our terms. Cost was not too high (seven days through Costco was only $128 all in.) You may want to reconsider that option.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Jun 20, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone know how far a grocery store or equivalent is near flamingo?


There is a Smith's, which is the same as Kroger, at  this location.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 20, 2015)

Karen G said:


> There is a Smith's, which is the same as Kroger, at  this location.


Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

